# Need some advice



## Groundskeeper812 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a John Deere 1070 I recently replaced radiator and shortly after getting it running it lost a ton of power now I can stop on the gas and doesn't go anywhere
Please help!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your fuel filter, they plug easily on the Yanmar engines, and the net result is very low power.


----------

